# Jumping the urinal p-trap with 1/4 inch machine?



## flickinthebean69 (Aug 21, 2021)

We used to have this guy that worked for us and everytime we went on a urinal job he would grab his 1/4 inch machine and jump right through the p trap and clean the urinal without taking it off the wall. I still cannot figure out how he would do it and he’s the only person i’ve ever seen do it. If anyone has any tips that would be cool


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh come on! Banned already?! I love flickin the bean!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Oh come on! Banned already?! I love flickin the bean!!!


Get disciplined. That’s what we get. keep the bantering to a min. maybe something funny, point them to the diy site.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I have done p traps with a 1/4" cable


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Take a short piece of CPVC and put a 45° turn on the end of it. Use that to stabilize your cable. I can get it to work most of the time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Get disciplined. That’s what we get. keep the bantering to a min. maybe something funny, point them to the diy site.


Are you instructing me to "Get disciplined"? Never!!! I may grow old, but I will never grow up


----------

